# Mondia Special, early 70's



## marius.suiram (Apr 12, 2017)

I got this one.
Any comments are welcome


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 12, 2017)

531 Reynolds frame, fork and stays.
Campagnolo except rear derailleur and shifters, and brakes


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2017)

Vagner fork crown and Nervar lugs




SunTour RD was big on French bikes in early 70s


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 12, 2017)

Suntour was not original at the bike, right?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2017)

It could well have been, Motobecane was using SunTour RD on Grand Touring in 1971, and Peugeot was close behind.  The French like this RD, and it's better than Campy.
Gruppos didn't arrive until after the bike boom ended, early 80s.  Before that, all parts were sold individually and bike people used what made sense.
Beginning in 1975, it was nothing to see an all-Campy bike with Cyclone RD (because it was better and was a mark of prestige and smarts).
Take a photo, and I'll tell you if the RD is as old as the bike.
Or here - http://velobase.com/ListComponents.aspx?Category=108&BrandID=b0cbe80a-c06e-4864-a3ab-dac2d4abd9e6
V-GT arrived in 72
GT in 70

Shimano began copying Suntour slant parallelogram as soon as the patent expired in '82.  Campy only held out until 1988 (after experimenting with silly things to duplicate all the motions) and their Chorus began SunTour copies.
Though with that, they made a better SunTour than SunTour


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 12, 2017)

The rear is a V-GT Luxe, I will take a better 

 picture tomorrow


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2017)

came out in '73, and would be a perfect match with that wide freewheel.


----------



## WVBicycles (Apr 13, 2017)

most Mondia's Ive seen were all Campy and I am gonna assume the RD and rear wheel are not original


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 14, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> most Mondia's Ive seen were all Campy and I am gonna assume the RD and rear wheel are not original



I agree with the derailleur,  but why the wheel? It is matching with the front and has Campi hub


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 14, 2017)

Campy has never had a good wide-range rear derailleur. Any SunTour GT is the no-brainer choice.
Any good bike shop would deliver a bike however you want (bars, stem, saddle, whatever you need/want swapped gratis), and if the freewheel did not come from Mondia, both could still be original from the bike shop.
But if Mondia delivered the bike with that freewheel, they also delivered the SunTour RD

In the age of gruppos (and catalog collecting/ bike parting), people have forgotten what the bike boom was all about.


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 14, 2017)

The other Mondia I had last fall was with Campagnolo drop outs, but the derailleurs were Simplex. I will put some pictures from the computer. I built the bike with Shimano 600. The bike has glued tires.
This bike has clincher wheels.
Maybe the first owner tried to build the bike like a touring bike and the bike shop rebuilt the wheels with the original hubs, but changed the free wheel (Which is Japan) and the rear derailleur plus shifter.


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 14, 2017)

Same Vagner crown and Nervex lugs - also a wide freewheel, did you change it?


----------



## marius.suiram (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes, I put a set of clincher wheels


----------

